# Bayou ice box cooler order



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok guys I posted on another thread about the new bayou ice boxes. They're local here to Mobile, and I know the family that owns them. I talked about possibly placing a big order and bringing them to Pcola for a small fee of like $10-$15 per cooler or something like that. I already have one person interested, so I'm using this to see if there is any more interest before I commit to making a trip. Their new mold is awesome and they're half the cost of a yeti or similar. They also come in tons of colors. So, is anyone interested?


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

if you can get them for 10-15 a piece ill personally get two and come from Mary Esther to pick them up. what sizes? I know people in Mobile who swear by these things


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I believe that is the delivery charge.


----------



## First_Shot! (Feb 3, 2009)

that would make more sense.. lol how much are they charging per cooler then?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

That is my question. Are they gonna offer us a discount if we make a bulk purchase? Say so much % off if they have 20 ordered and so much more off if 50 or more??


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Make order by such date, pre pay Southalabama write you a reciept and deliver certaIn date?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Let me talk to my buddy, and see about a group discount.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't get their site to load here at work but i may be interested in a 120qt.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

OK SAS I know I beat you up on here alot but until last week did not know your age. Anyway if you could put capacity of cooler with OD dimensions that would be really helpful. And get another vehicle! Lol. It appears the one you have at $10 to $15 a cooler from Mobile is a guzzzzzzzzler.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I could possibly be interested in two. A 70 and a 150. Just depends on the price. If it's retail, then I'll just pick up when I'm down there. If there is a group discount, then I'll get the two.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

twodown said:


> OK SAS I know I beat you up on here alot but until last week did not know your age. Anyway if you could put capacity of cooler with OD dimensions that would be really helpful. And get another vehicle! Lol. It appears the one you have at $10 to $15 a cooler from Mobile is a guzzzzzzzzler.


They have the sizes and dimensions on the website.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

They're based out of Daphne off 181 according to the directions on their site.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> They have the sizes and dimensions on the website.


awight. That's Nick Saban for Alright. 

Thanks
RTR


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

I see quart sizes but not actual physical dimensions...anyone else?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

aknavy said:


> I see quart sizes but not actual physical dimensions...anyone else?


http://www.bayouiceboxes.com/dimensions.html


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> They're based out of Daphne off 181 according to the directions on their site.


That's their restaurant location. Their warehouse is in the Bayou.

Ok guys I messaged my buddy. He said he will get back to me about a discount as soon as his mom is done with jury duty and he can get ahold of her. 


Twodown, I was just saying $10-15 to make it worth my drive. I wouldn't actually profit anything off of the sale of a cooler. Hopefully I can get y'all a group discount.


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Any blemish or seconds?*

I know you are looking for the pricing for the guys but since you know the guy, check to see what they do with their blemished models if you can. As long as they are functional, that would be a good way to move some hard to retail product. Just a thought. Looking forward to hearing what the prices will be!

Bob

PS: Thanks for the offer


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bayou Bonanza*

I'll be looking for the response and maybe I'll get two but I definitely need one big one in orange. Great for visibility.


----------



## aknavy (Jul 31, 2012)

MrFish said:


> http://www.bayouiceboxes.com/dimensions.html


Thanks....guess I was having a "special" moment.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought 2 of his older model from him a
Few weeks ago. He's still got some of them real cheap. I got a 120 for $200 and a 290 for $400


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Interested in a 100q, also in a blemish if they have any.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I contacted via their website as follows:

Do you have local vendors that sell this in a store front, like around Pensacola, Destin?

They replied as follows:


Not at this time. The closest store would be Kravers Restaurant in Daphne, AL. Let me know which size and color you are interested in and I'll be glad to make sure it is available if you arrive.

We have a truck that goes to Destin once a week.

Thanks,

Lillie

Bayou Ice Boxes

251-654-9736

*


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

Do you know what the difference is in the new mold? Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I bought one about a year and a half ago, and the ice would melt in less then a day. The seal they used looked like weatherstripping. I was really excited about it when I ordered, but really bummed out when I began to use it. Now it has been sitting in my garage for the last year. I guess I would give it another shot at that type of pricing if it worked as well as a Yeti.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm interested, but I can get a Yeti, Engel or an IceyTek for about $45-50 more per cooler. Comparable sizes. I know that it's $100 more for the two, but I know what I am getting with any of these. 

What I'm saying is, I need some motivation to buy a couple of these.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Thought I seen some bayou coolers in Mannings tonight when I was in there

Sent from someplace unknown on Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just bought a 70, so I guess I'll see how they are.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Who makes cushions for these things?


----------

